# Southwest ohio 3d shoot June 20th...



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh I also need to add that we are a full Mckenzie target course with some very challenging shots!!!

There will be a few spots where you will need to take multiple shots before pulling your arrows...please bring at least 6 arrows with you to account for this. (the most you should shoot at anytime is 5 before pulling).


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

You didnt check out the Dayton Area Bowhunters Council Schedule. There is a shoot at Hueston Woods on Sunday June 21st. The Council has tried to not schedule two different shoots on the same weekend to keep from drawing shooters away from the other clubs in the area. Maybe you guys might like to join the Dayton Area Council next year?


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Is that Hueston Woods shoot the guys with the good targets or the guys with the crappy targets?


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Good targets on 6/6/09


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

hunt4food#2 said:


> Good targets on 6/6/09


Thats funny Clinton County is shooting 6.6.09 also . CCFSA has held a shoot the first Saturday of every month for years. Looks like alot of people are not paying attention to the schedule anymore. This is hurting all of the clubs. Everyones numbers are down when we step on each others toes and overlap shoots. Please pay attention to the schedule!

Bill Haas CCFSA Archery Committee


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

As posted our shoot is being held on SATURDAY!!! Not Sunday. There are alot of people who cannot shoot Sunday mornings so we are offering a place for those who want to shoot to come out and shoot on Saturday.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Thats funny Clinton County is shooting 6.6.09 also . CCFSA has held a shoot the first Saturday of every month for years. Looks like alot of people are not paying attention to the schedule anymore. This is hurting all of the clubs. Everyones numbers are down when we step on each others toes and overlap shoots. Please pay attention to the schedule!
> 
> Bill Haas CCFSA Archery Committee



Well I live a short drive from Hueston Woods but I'm going to Clinton County....I like the Hueston woods guys but they just don't compare to CCFSA :thumbs_up


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

:thumbs_up


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Well I live a short drive from Hueston Woods but I'm going to Clinton County....I like the Hueston woods guys but they just don't compare to CCFSA :thumbs_up


Thanks Goofy................ see ya there! :darkbeer:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

*Stakes*

All six stakes are out, there will even be seventh for future bow hunters. Its not like we dont have enough out there now but they are so fun to move to mow around. Hope to see everyone there and dont forget about the friday night shoots.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Stillfingers said:


> You didnt check out the Dayton Area Bowhunters Council Schedule. There is a shoot at Hueston Woods on Sunday June 21st. The Council has tried to not schedule two different shoots on the same weekend to keep from drawing shooters away from the other clubs in the area. Maybe you guys might like to join the Dayton Area Council next year?


We did check multiple schedules to locate a shoot on this particular day. I even checked as recently as two days ago on 3D shoots and there was nothing scheduled in the southwest ohio area. We are not looking to compete with any club but just to offer a place for those who wish to shoot on Saturday to come out and enjoy the day.


----------



## eno927 (Dec 25, 2008)

*ya boy*

the motley crew will b there


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh a few more details for everyone...cost is $10.00 per shooter and registration starts at 7:30am and ends at 12pm


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Yea Boy!*

I am going to try and make it, the 20th is day for TITTIES and BEER! (Bach Party) That shoot sounds like a good place for a warm up before we get down and dirty.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Hardcor-nut said:


> I am going to try and make it, the 20th is day for TITTIES and BEER! (Bach Party) That shoot sounds like a good place for a warm up before we get down and dirty.


I'm riding with you!:wink:


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

I will be there. Sounds like a good SATURDAY shoot.

Hope lots of you can join in. AO has some tough targets.

Haz


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

We hope to see good numbers. Everyone try to come out for this shoot.


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

So are we up for the test? These AO targets are not easy. I have shot there before and they set some tough targets.

I hope many of you can take the test and see if you make a passing grade.

The most important thing, is we all have some fun and support the local shops. This range is a nice one with great targets. 

I look forward to meeting some new people at this shoot.

Anyone wanting to bum a ride, I will be coming from Pickerington, very close to columbus.

Haz


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fellas, dont forget to bring the ladies! Women Archers are always welcome! Would love to see you all come out and lets give the guys a run for their money!


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep this one on top


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stillfingers said:


> You didnt check out the Dayton Area Bowhunters Council Schedule. There is a shoot at Hueston Woods on Sunday June 21st. The Council has tried to not schedule two different shoots on the same weekend to keep from drawing shooters away from the other clubs in the area. Maybe you guys might like to join the Dayton Area Council next year?


Well if that shoot is on Sunday and ours is on Saturday im not sure how that could hurt other clubs...Sounds like an Archers christmas to me....Shoot and Saturday and Sunday! why not? All of us Archery Addicts to it...:rock:

Lets get the word out guys! This shoot is going to ROCK


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

So Amy, How many friends will you be bringing?

Hope there are as many guys as the ladies.

Bump for a shoot that going to be fun and challenging.

Haz


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

A nudge to the top.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Good Shoot*

Shot there yesterday, as A&O has the course up all week, and had a great time. Hope to see us all there and ready for the fun.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

I would like to say thanks to everyone that is keeping this up top and on the first page. See you saturday....


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

ttt- this is going to be a good one! See you all at the registration table! 


OH AND JARED!!! BRING IT BROTHER


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Lets get it on!*

Gonna start the Bach. Party off right, what better way to do so than get up early and take it to the bag! Gonna have quite a few of the party animals with me, raring to go. 
If you have not shot this course, you should come out and try it out with us Saturday. Andy's targets are all Mckenzies and in very good condition. He has a lot of different types of shots for a good all around shoot. Shots anywhere from across creeks to dark tunnels to rolling woods to open field. A really good variety.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hardcor-nut said:


> Gonna start the Bach. Party off right, what better way to do so than get up early and take it to the bag! Gonna have quite a few of the party animals with me, raring to go.
> If you have not shot this course, you should come out and try it out with us Saturday. Andy's targets are all Mckenzies and in very good condition. He has a lot of different types of shots for a good all around shoot. Shots anywhere from across creeks to dark tunnels to rolling woods to open field. A really good variety.



And just you wait until you see the three little bears, the new Buffalo, or the Elk....We've got some target placements noone has seen yet 

Remember everyone, Registration starts at 7:30 and cost is only 10 bucks a person to shoot.


----------



## GoBucks20 (Jan 5, 2009)

*6/20 shoot @ AO*

what hardcor-nut really wants to know is......did you get the pole installed yet?


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Who needs to sleep? I'll be there! Just nudge me when it's my turn to shoot!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

The neighbors are letting us use some of there property for the day and this day only its going to the best shoot of the year. So dont miss it rain or shine...


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep this on top all day


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I just got home from AO Archery and things are looking good! Come out for a good shoot. I'm working all night and shooting with no sleep! 

*There're no excuses in 3D!!!*


----------



## Lynch43 (Oct 14, 2007)

Golden Hawks is holding a shoot both Saturday and Sunday. It is our annual Pig Roast.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Will be at AO working the registration table! Bring your gear and get to shootin boys! The set up is nice! One of the best this year! I doubt anyone will be disapointed!


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

I will see all of you in the morning. I need a good night sleep in order to shoot so bad.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

It stinks that I won't be able to enjoy all the hard work I've put in helping to get this together....Guess some of us have to work every now and then. I sure hope everyone enjoys the course....We put alot of work into making it different from anything we normally do. Also make sure you bring your appetite....burgers and hotdogs fresh off the grill for when you're done!!!!


Have fun everyone and shoot straight.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Ao*

Game on!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I just got an update...sounds like a good turnout for our first event.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a great turn out for our first big event! 37 guys and a morning full of fun! We hope to have score posted later this evening...What did everyone think of the course! Great job Andy...and lots of fun!


----------



## GoBucks20 (Jan 5, 2009)

*AO shoot*

great set up guys....had a good time.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Good shoot Andy! I loved how you got the wind to blow like a ******* in the back field...and the scorching sunburn on the top of my head was a nice touch too! Everything came together to make it a real challenging course! Hell, the guy that shot 21 up at Erie only shot one up on your course!

Anyone who missed this shoot, missed out! If you want to be ready for Nelsonville, you better get some time in over at aoarcheryshop.com :clap: Did I mention that he also has one of the finest indoor ranges and Pro-Shops in the Tri-State!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Lynch43 said:


> Golden Hawks is holding a shoot both Saturday and Sunday. It is our annual Pig Roast.


That is just rude!! Start your own thread, don't hijack this one!:doh:


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Scores?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

hunt4food#2 said:


> Scores?


Scores should be posted by no later then tonight....looks like a few people was a little ashamed of their scores...we seem to have some missing score cards. :wink:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are the scores for yesterdays shoot! It was a great set up! Two thumbs up for AO Archery:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



*HC*
Wayne Harless - 301 9X
Eric Nolan - 293 5X
Jerry Perkins- 289 10X
Steve Mcintosh - 289 5X
Heath Mcdonald - 285 10X
Matt O'diam - 285 4X
Jeff Frieszell - 285 6
Andy Oney - 280 8X
Tom Butcher - 279 7X
Brian Degoat- 277 5X
Mike Barton - 274 2X
Jamie Maxwell - 249 6X
Mike Webb - 279 10X
Tyler Mcintosh - 261 1X
Mike Ramsey - 249 1X
Matt Marion - 189 1X
JIm Strohmeyer - 161 
John Isbell
Mickey Lovely
Larry Schulte
Russel Ramsey
Chris Leonard
Tom Mccomas
Orry Bettker
Terry Hendrickson
James Eschenbach
Todd Mcintosh

*FHC* 
Ammie Kennedy 265 4X
Julie Mcdonald - 258 1X

*AHC*
Dean Embree - 290 5X
Jared Neal - 

*HF*
Dave Lewis - 288 11X

*YMR*
Jake Barton - 276 4X

*Cub*
Dylan Embree 183


*MBO* 
Rob Mcmonigle - 290 5X
Jeff Cornett - 289 10X
Brian Chandler


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone....


----------



## Lynch43 (Oct 14, 2007)

maineyotekiller said:


> That is just rude!! Start your own thread, don't hijack this one!:doh:


How is this rude. It is rude to say that there were no other shoots on 3d Shoots for that weekend when two of them have been on there since the beginning of the year.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lynch43 said:


> How is this rude. It is rude to say that there were no other shoots on 3d Shoots for that weekend when two of them have been on there since the beginning of the year.


Ok boys! Stop trying to one up each other! Im sure both clubs had a great weekend! And Im sure what was meant to be said that AO was having a shoot near you! 

No offence but golden hawk is 2 hours away! So try and look at the bright side...One close to our home...One close to yours! 

Oh and another thing--archery is a sport for all to have fun no matter what club is holding it or when. The truth is their is just about a shoot every weekend and even some of the bigger clubs are overlapping each other. So why not just shut up and shoot! Have a great time and stop trying to one up all the other clubs around? Ive been to a few and seems to me that everyone is trying to accomplish 1 thing...to have fun! Maybe when a shoot closer to home is not happening and golden hawk is throwing one we can come visit for a really good time of shooting and getting to meet new people?

All for the love of archery! Have a good day fellas....

OH AND HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL YOU PROUD DADS OUT THERE!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Lynch43 said:


> How is this rude. It is rude to say that there were no other shoots on 3d Shoots for that weekend when two of them have been on there since the beginning of the year.



Well sir I checked 3d shoots on multiple occasions as well as the Dayton area council schedule and there was no shoots listed for the southwest Ohio area for June 20th. This held true up to the time of this posting. If your shoot had been listed then I honestly overlooked it. The reason I think that was refered to as a rude statement is because nowhere on archerytalk was your shoot being promoted and you felt the need to use our thread to promote your shoot. Had there been a thread posted advertising your shoot and someone was to post on it as you did here do you feel that would be ok? 

Also you claim that your shoot was on 3d shoots for this weekend...well I just rechecked for today and this is the listings that are there for Ohio.

2009-06-21 Club 3D Apache Bowhunters Club Lockbourne, OH Trophy Shoot - 30 Targets (3D 
2009-06-21 Club 3D B&W Ezy Pulls Attica, OH Outdoor, 30 McKenzie Targets 
2009-06-21 Club 3D Coshocton County Sportsmen's Assn. Coshocton, OH 40 target invitational...This 
2009-06-21 Club 3D Good Year Wingfoot Bowhunters Club Akron, OH 30 / 3D targets at unknown yar 
2009-06-21 Club 3D Guernsey Co. Sportsmen for Conservation Cambridge, OH Outdoor 35 Mckenzie 3-D Targe 
2009-06-21 Club 3D Lake County Rod & Gun Madison, OH 30 3D targets Crossbows Welco 
2009-06-21 Club 3D Lake Milton Fish & Game Club Lake Milton, OH SPECIAL BENEFIT Hunt of a Life 
2009-06-21 Club 3D Nelson Ledges Archery Garrettsville, OH 
2009-06-21 Club 3D South Cuyahoga Sportsmen Assn. North Royalton, OH 30 3D targets in a rolling woo 


Granted this is only those shoots listed for today and you may have placed it on the schedule for Saturday but as I stated if it was there then I honestly overlooked it and I apologize for that.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Scores should be posted by no later then tonight....looks like a few people was a little ashamed of their scores...we seem to have some missing score cards. :wink:


Yea my score card was not turned in, just so everybody knows I shot a 284. Sorry about that, just was in bach party mood and not so much shootin. We had a great time. Had a few buddies show up, one of which has never shot a bow and a few that has not shot 3d and they loved it. Looks like we may have a few new archers in the area. Thanks


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

I dont ever turn in my score shot 292. Thanks not a pro like some


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

hunt4food#2 said:


> I dont ever turn in my score shot 292. Thanks not a pro like some


Hey on our course a 292 is a great score!!! I don't know what it is about our place that gives people a hard time....is it the dark woods, the bright open fields or those darn tunnel shots in the pines....naw it's gotta be those two sadistic individuals that set the course and give you butt shots on a goblin turkey (gee thanks CCFSA) or stick a strutter 30+ yards out....Or stick you in the middle of a field and have you shoot into a dark wooded corner at what I'm sure most of you realized was a deer.....after you went to pull your arrows. :wink: :lol:

Honestly even though I wasn't there to enjoy the day with everyone I hope you all had a great time and when we find another open date come join us and do it all over again!!! As Andy already said, Thank you all for support us!!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hardcor-nut said:


> Yea my score card was not turned in, just so everybody knows I shot a 284. Sorry about that, just was in bach party mood and not so much shootin. We had a great time. Had a few buddies show up, one of which has never shot a bow and a few that has not shot 3d and they loved it. Looks like we may have a few new archers in the area. Thanks


There's no crying in Archery.....Ummm...I'm still wondering where my invite ended up....and don't try to tell me it was lost in the mail  :wink: :lol:


----------



## GoBucks20 (Jan 5, 2009)

*AO shoot*

My fault Jared and my cards didn't get turned in (like he said it was a party day)....285 and had a good time....thanks again.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Invite*



goofy2788 said:


> There's no crying in Archery.....Ummm...I'm still wondering where my invite ended up....and don't try to tell me it was lost in the mail  :wink: :lol:


Your invite is in the truck, lets do it. It will be a great time. FO SHO!


----------

